# leaky gas linked to leaky gut?



## tihbb2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

i read on curezone that leaky gut syndrome can be cured within three months by taking glutamine supplements? anyone had any luck with this? worth trying for leaky gas?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

tihbb2012 said:


> i read on curezone that leaky gut syndrome can be cured within three months by taking glutamine supplements? anyone had any luck with this? worth trying for leaky gas?


just bought a tub of powder so ill try it out. although my leaky gas is almost completely under control these days.


----------



## tihbb2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

westr said:


> just bought a tub of powder so ill try it out. although my leaky gas is almost completely under control these days.


westr how have you controlled your leaky gas? any advice?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

when i started a low fodmap diet, the permanent lg changed to lasting about about 1 hour 15 minutes after i ate, then for a bit longer 2.5 hours after i ate. i started probiotic (acidipholus 2 billion, 2 pills after breakfast, 1 after dinner, keeping the jar in the fridge, cooling down hot food with cold water if i ate hot food) and 13 drops of grapefruit seed oil extract.my diet was tuna in spring water on brown rice crackers for breakfast, mackerel on brown rice crackers for lunch, and then chicken, ginger, lemon paprika with courgette, red pepper with steamed brown rice. recently ive been eating egg with breakfast and tomato with dinner, sometimes beef mince. always cooking with extra virgin olive oil at a medium temperature. I also take a god quality enzyme before each meal. you basically need to be very methodical about what you eat, dont cheat even once.other things ive done which may or may not have contributed are staying hydrated, even just before and after a walk ill have a glass of water (which ive purified). on occasion in the old days i would feel fine, go for a walk then start to feel quite dehydrated and anxious, then the next day will be stinky. i also get a lot of exercise, ive noticed i get a clear odourless discharge from my anal area when ive been active for more than 15 minutes, but it only lasts about 10 minutes, it could be its this stuff thats causing the problem (although i doubt it).another thing thats helped is paying attention to peoples reactions, if i dont judge someone sniffing or scratching their nose and think it may not be me, ill feel more normal, i wont sit there at work getting stressed and worried, ill also think about how its a serious medical condition and noone would judge if it were a broken leg, and i wouldnt judge if it happened to a friend.i think the most important thing is the probiotic and exercise. i just recently stopped the GSE and its not made a difference. also its still not completely under control, although i dont really smell anything anymore, if i have garlic or almonds i get LG again. but my stool is the best its been since i was a kid, and my slight change in body odour has gone, so somethings working. my mouth still gets sour though.


----------



## tihbb2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

westr said:


> when i started a low fodmap diet, the permanent lg changed to lasting about about 1 hour 15 minutes after i ate, then for a bit longer 2.5 hours after i ate. i started probiotic (acidipholus 2 billion, 2 pills after breakfast, 1 after dinner, keeping the jar in the fridge, cooling down hot food with cold water if i ate hot food) and 13 drops of grapefruit seed oil extract.my diet was tuna in spring water on brown rice crackers for breakfast, mackerel on brown rice crackers for lunch, and then chicken, ginger, lemon paprika with courgette, red pepper with steamed brown rice. recently ive been eating egg with breakfast and tomato with dinner, sometimes beef mince. always cooking with extra virgin olive oil at a medium temperature. I also take a god quality enzyme before each meal. you basically need to be very methodical about what you eat, dont cheat even once.other things ive done which may or may not have contributed are staying hydrated, even just before and after a walk ill have a glass of water (which ive purified). on occasion in the old days i would feel fine, go for a walk then start to feel quite dehydrated and anxious, then the next day will be stinky. i also get a lot of exercise, ive noticed i get a clear odourless discharge from my anal area when ive been active for more than 15 minutes, but it only lasts about 10 minutes, it could be its this stuff thats causing the problem (although i doubt it).another thing thats helped is paying attention to peoples reactions, if i dont judge someone sniffing or scratching their nose and think it may not be me, ill feel more normal, i wont sit there at work getting stressed and worried, ill also think about how its a serious medical condition and noone would judge if it were a broken leg, and i wouldnt judge if it happened to a friend.i think the most important thing is the probiotic and exercise. i just recently stopped the GSE and its not made a difference. also its still not completely under control, although i dont really smell anything anymore, if i have garlic or almonds i get LG again. but my stool is the best its been since i was a kid, and my slight change in body odour has gone, so somethings working. my mouth still gets sour though.


thanks for your response westr


----------



## tihbb2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

"i also get a lot of exercise, ive noticed i get a clear odourless discharge from my anal area when ive been active for more than 15 minutes, but it only lasts about 10 minutes, it could be its this stuff thats causing the problem (although i doubt it)"i think the discharge you mention has got something to do with leaky gas. before i had this problem i never used to have discharge around the anal area.


----------

